# anyone from Local 50 or 70?



## Bigdave (Aug 16, 2011)

You'd have to start over at groundman status. They would top you out at about 18. Hr. in local 70. I was in the same boat as you. They'll make you travel a lot. I got on with dominion and went that route. I love it there.


----------



## spdone (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks David. I talked to 70 today and left a message at 50. I have already put in my app at Dominion but as far as I can tell you end up at one of these locals anyway...true? Are you out of 50?


----------



## Bigdave (Aug 16, 2011)

Not yet, local 50 is dominions union. I am still local 70, until my probation ends. Great place to work.


----------



## spdone (Dec 13, 2009)

I here that it really is a good place. Probation? Did you sign up as a groundman at 70? I understand you can as a non union guy to feel out the lineman job. Or you can go ahead and apply for apprenticeship. How much travel? Man is there any way I could get in contact with you by phone?


----------



## Salim Elfahim (Dec 12, 2011)

*VA Line Work*

I believe the way that it works is that 80 handles the inside wireman market, 70 handles the line construction (all the way up to MD), and 50 handles the utilities (Dominion Power). I had looked into transferring to that area, a while back, since my wife is a native of Elizabeth City, NC.


----------



## Bigdave (Aug 16, 2011)

Salim Elfahim said:


> I believe the way that it works is that 80 handles the inside wireman market, 70 handles the line construction (all the way up to MD), and 50 handles the utilities (Dominion Power). I had looked into transferring to that area, a while back, since my wife is a native of Elizabeth City, NC.


That's exactly right. However, the inside locals do have linemen, they just don't have a scale for them...it's kinda an open offer so to speak. 

And there is a ton of travel with 70.


----------

